# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  القاب الشباب في قواميس البنات

## مدحت

طبعا الكلمات باللبناني 
القاب الشباب في قواميس البنات 


طنت:بيحكي بابي ومامي 

قلّع عنيي:لابس نفس ملابسه من بدايه العام الدراسي وحتى نهايته وفي جميع المناسبات السعيده والعطل والاعياد 



جمعيه:علاقاته مع البنات كتيره 


مناخيره بالسما(شايف حالو مش مصدق): 
يا أرض اشتدي ما حدا قدي 



تنبل:غبي زياده عن اللزوم 


دبقه(لزقه بالمفهوم الشعبي):بلزق بالبنت وبحلش عنها 



كتير الحكي:لسانه ما يدخل حلقه غير من السنه للسنه 



بسواش أغوره:كل العلل فيه 



مشرشح:دبحنا بأناقته 


مقلع:مفتول العضلات 


حفرتلي:كتش ونوري 


معجوق:بتفركش بحاله 


شقفه:ووووو شو حلو 



حربايه:كلامه من تحت لتحت 



قزعه(بضم القاف) أو فتر:يئبرني شو طويل 



تقيل:يا هيك الشباب يا بلا 



حيط:عريض المنكبين شلولح 



دبابه:طول وعرض وارتفاع 



هزاز الدنب(رخيص):بزبط البنات مشان الامتحانات  


غراب:كشرته بتقطع الرزق 



مهضوم:خفيف دم 



خنشور:نعومه زياده عن اللزوم 



نيرد:حرّيث 



جوكر:جمال خارق 



نسونجي:انتو أدرى 



بصيص:ما بخلي بنت من شرو وعني بدهم قلع 



قشاطه:نحيف وطويل 



عبيط:غبي فوق التصور 



شوفير فرشه:عاطل عن العمل 



ديونجي:خرّاط و هشات

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مدحت

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكراااا مدحت واحنا الشباب كمان بنحكي ثلثينهم...عن البنات...بس احنا في عنا اضافات اكثر مثل مزة بضم الميم وشد الزين...يعني حلوة وتابلو...يعني مزبطة حالها عالاخر ولابسة نظارة شمسية و...... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

اكتر شي متواجد عنا ال تنبل  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Shift

دبابه:طول وعرض وارتفاع

غراب:كشرته بتقطع الرزق 
خنشور:نعومه زياده عن اللزوم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اكتر حاجات عجبتني .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مشكور يا باشا

----------


## حلم حياتي

مشكور مدحت 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

مشكور......

----------


## مدحت

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## غسان

_مشكور مدحت ... بتقدر تقول الالقاب ماشية هون وهون .. على الشباب والصبايا_

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_مشكور مدحت ... بتقدر تقول الالقاب ماشية هون وهون .. على الشباب والصبايا_ 


 صح
متلا شقفة
واحنا هلا اكتر شي مستخدم عنا
جمل:يعني فل اوبشن :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

جمل!!!!!!!
والله انكو نهفه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## al azzam

شكرا مدحت

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_جمل!!!!!!!
والله انكو نهفه 
_


 جمل
هههههههههههههه
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مشكورة زهرة على المرور

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة al azzam  
_شكرا مدحت_


 عفوا ابو العزام

شكرا لمرورك

----------


## Tiem

ههههههههههههههه
تحياتي الحارة على المصطلحات واشكر جهودكم لرجوعكم للمراجع اللبنانية بالافادة بها الثقافة اللي بدها تندثرمن مجتمعنا.........
خخخخخخخ
تقبل مني مروري
تيم

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

من الااااااااااخر 

شكرا مدحت ..

----------


## حسناء الربيع

thanks

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشكور يا مدحت  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## الاء

انا والله ما عندي هاي الالقاب


بس يسلموا حلووووين

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوين
يسلموا مدحت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو مدحت اعجبك ضحكت علينا البنات . :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو ابو خل  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_شو ابو خل_ 


 و الله من الاخر يا سيدي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


انا بعرف انه الشباب هم الي بحكوا هيك عن البنات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس العكس هاي جديده علي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_اكتر شي متواجد عنا ال تنبل  

_


 حظكم يا بنات البلد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اذا بدكم من جيبلكم مستورد؟؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

من نوع تقيل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله انا عارف يا سيدي مش عارف مين بتخود عمين . :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------

